# Mew and Isis - new pictures added



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Fuzzy ears:









Snotty royally ignores the camera:









Mew ready to POUNCE AND KILL the fluffy toy:









Hmmmmm.... fur!









No one steals MAH FLUFFY!]









Silly position of the day:


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

The same monsters almost three months ago when we got them, exploring the new place and the new toys:


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow, they have really unique markings. Like a black/grey tabby mix. Gorgeous!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Their lovely  , I like that pic in the box :lol:


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Thank you!  

That box was a lot of fun for them, until Mew decided to use it as a litterbox :lol:


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Ha! Put the peanuts to good use, huh. They're so cute!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

beautiful little tinkers


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

What little beauties they both are!! :heart


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

They are really gorgeous... :heart


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Mew in the yawning plastic bag monster pose:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

:luv beautiful kittys!


----------



## ProudKittieMom (Feb 16, 2007)

:luv o my what a sweetie, such a cutie


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

More Da Bird fierce kitty faces (though enthusiasm does fade with time, as the feathers get chewed out of shape):


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Great pictures - beautiful kitties!

But I have to say the "pounce" picture is my favorite.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Great pictures - beautiful kitties!
> 
> But I have to say the "pounce" picture is my favorite.


Thanks a lot, I will transmit the compliment to them  

I also have "innocent" pictures... but don't let them fool you!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's called "*ACTING*!"

Nice try, kitties!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Those were great pictures, I love their coats. 

Btw, is that avatar of them? The coat looks very similar :lol:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

:luv great pics! You mean they are not sweet and innocent?????


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

kitkat said:


> Btw, is that avatar of them? The coat looks very similar :lol:


No it is a kitty I stole from a picture displayed on www.cute-overload. That little tiny kitten hauling butt was just too cute for me to resist!

Thank you everyon for complimenting the kitties ... They ARE sweet and innocent... when they SLEEP :lol:


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

The new furry attachment for the Da Bird is NOT a good idea :? 
It brings the growling monster out of Mew again... had to switch to a non-furry sparkler attachment for her to stop growling and snarling, and for the two cats to actually play together, taking turns.



















I have a feeling whenever we move to a house with a garden I am going to find all kind of mauled furry/feathery presents on the door mat 8O


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Isis looking like a tiny kitten for once :









Mew puzzled by the maimed feather thingy:









"Where the **** did you hide these TOYS?!!"


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

By the time I get my camera, my cats have always MOVED from their cute spot! :roll: 

Great pictures!


----------



## WiccanWolf (Apr 4, 2007)

Nini->I love cute overload. I must go see cute animals every day. :lol:

^.".^


----------

